# GM sport appearance package...



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Is GM's sport appearance package very rare? I bought my car used and i don't see too many of them... i was just wondering if there are a whole lot of our cars with the package or not...?
I know GTO Judge and i had this conversation but i was just curious!
thanks-
-Emily


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't think there's any real way to tell. A seat of the pants guess would say that it is -- as only a very small percentage of GTOs actually has one.

What's makes it difficult to truly estimate is that the package was sold separately -- and I just don't think the actually sales numbers were reported back to anywhere. 

With factory production cars -- you know exactly how many of each car with what equipment were made each model year. That's not the case with the SAP.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sports package*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you want red, black or orange:
Front w/grill inserts
rocker panel trim
spoiler
rear bumper w/ double dual exhaust

about $2700

If you want another color and get primer color parts, which they paint
add $500-600
__________________

2006 IBM/Blue interior
Sports Package
K&N cold intake
r97 Diablo Tuned
SS Magnaflow w/X pipe
BMR Strut Tower Brace
Kooks(coated)L/P Headers w/cats
JHP Sports Binnacle Gauges and Dash Clusters
"GTO" rocker panel emblems 
Valve cover and GTO badge blue inlays
NGK R5671A-7 plugs
"Stealth" anti-theft


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

robo282 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you want red, black or orange:
> Front w/grill inserts
> ...


 Got my entire package installed by dealer at time of sale for $1800, so actual price varies according to deal made at time of sale.


----------

